# My new archery shop website!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

what do you guys think? any changes recommendations?


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

Can't view on my iPad no flash


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

ck3 said:


> Can't view on my iPad no flash


Same as my iPhone.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad to see things are coming along for you. You will do well with that kind of overhead :thumbs_up Be very picky on your tuning and customer service

Best of luck to you Tyson


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Well to be honest , not much on there ..


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

site looked good and functioned nice,couldnt see any products though.


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

looks good, hit ya with a like at the bottom


----------



## Hagrid (May 17, 2012)

mt hunter22 said:


> site looked good and functioned nice,couldnt see any products though.


Site looks good. I would suggest that you make it clear whether or not you sell products online so people don't click around the site looking for products.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Looks good.Functioned well.I would include bow brands and major brands you carry as well as items that pertain to your area.


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

yea i was gonna list products individually but i wasnt sure. maybe i should get some pics of stuff?


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

Not bad for a start. My one request would be to get rid of that clcking when you cross over a tab. A little irritating, but that may just be me. I like my computer quiet.

Nice layout overall!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

couldnt find a thing for sale?


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

its a nice site but it would be even better with stuff for sale


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

I like it....needs to be cleaned up just a tab as far as the clicking on things(some work some don't) but all in all for your first site I think your on a good path!! Now you need to list what exactly you have to sell and what they cost. Pictures are a must when selling things online!! Most won't give you a second look without pictures.....Good Luck to ya :thumbs_up


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

well im not really selling anything online yet. its just the website for the archery shop and range so people get a idea of what we got. Isnt there a company that gives you access to a bunch of inventory and lets you have it on your website but you actually order through them to get it?


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks good...kinda slow loading though...keep up the good work...


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I "Liked" it for ya...Great start on the shop!


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

TheScOuT said:


> I "Liked" it for ya...Great start on the shop!


thanks!


----------



## Breeze (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks great, but give a list of products your going to carry or pictures.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

might want to spell check your opening page..."Now open for buisness!! "


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

mtn3531 said:


> might want to spell check your opening page..."Now open for buisness!! "


good call


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

widowmakr said:


> well im not really selling anything online yet. its just the website for the archery shop and range so people get a idea of what we got. Isnt there a company that gives you access to a bunch of inventory and lets you have it on your website but you actually order through them to get it?


If you are looking to do this please contact me right away. I have what you are looking for! Kighty7


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Isnt there a company that gives you access to a bunch of inventory and lets you have it on your website but you actually order through them to get it? 

My name is Brian Kightlinger and I am a Trophy Tagger. I have the answer to this question for you. look at my site www.trophytaggers.com/brian

I have my own site created by trophy taggers. i do not have to do any upkeep in the site at all. I have over 20,000 items on my site and all are shipped for free. We are getting ready to add 20,000 fishing items as well. You will get to keep 10% of everything you buy or others buy off of your site. You do not have to buy anything for your shop. Everything is dropped shipped from our warehouse in Traverse City, Michigan. Please feel free to contact me any time you need more info. I am looking for representatives for trophy taggers.
Brian Kightlinger
814-882-4866
[email protected]


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

so apparently i didnt have my "like" button on my website linked to facebook so if you guys could shoot those likes over again that would be awesome!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Another archery shop in that small of a cummunity? Good luck, I will come say hi, I hope you're able to survive with all the gas/oil guys moving to N & S Dakota...


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

MightyElkHntr said:


> Another archery shop in that small of a cummunity? Good luck, I will come say hi, I hope you're able to survive with all the gas/oil guys moving to N & S Dakota...


only one good one though right....


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Breeze said:


> Looks great, but give a list of products your going to carry or pictures.


Yep, need list or pics of products ..Would be helpfull for online or just in store sales.


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like a nice shop!


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

HVAC said:


> Looks like a nice shop!


thanks!


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks for the feedback. the whole online sales thing is kinda hard to get set up with


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter101 (Jun 22, 2007)

i like it. looks sharp. I would add to the products though


----------



## RaymondMillbrae (Sep 29, 2010)

1) It is kind of darkish.

2) When you click on PRODUCTS, nothing shows-up. You should actually list your products, and have links to each one.

3) You don't really need to have sound. It just takes some folks longer to load.

4) Whenever I click on something, it takes me to another page...which does not have much information. No specifics, just very general explanations. (Kinda beginnerish).

5) Where are the pictures? Take good pictures of your shop. Maybe even use one good picture of your shop for the background of your main page. It would also help to "lighten" the darker colors.

Best wishes!!!

In Christ: Raymond


----------

